# thermal sensor data output



## WilsonRL (Dec 10, 2010)

I am trying to learn some electronics just for fun...

My first question is, how do you get the bit information from a sensor (for example, a Digital Out Temperature Sensor (TMP275)) on to your computer where you can do something with it?

Also, I was wondering if anyone can tell me a good site for learning basic things like this. 

Thank you!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi WilsonRL


Your question leads me to understand that you want to gain some knowledge on overclocking the motherboard to a PC or some other device. There are plenty of websites dedicated to mods and howto's to learn such things. You can start by going here: http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/


Good Luck !


----------



## WilsonRL (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, octaneman, but I think my question was too vague because I did not want someone to give me the entire answer to my question.

What I really want to do is create a circuit that can wirelessly send temperature data (for example, from a Digital Out Temperature Sensor (TMP275)) to my computer which would be in a different room/building than the sensor. [I realize that I can just buy something to do this, but that would not teach me anything useful or be any fun.] I think the data will come in the form of bits which I will need to write a program to convert to a temperature, but I do not understand how I get the data from the sensor to a computer. The particular sensor I mentioned has 8 pins. One of them is called "ALERT" and I think this is the output pin that can send the data to my computer, but I am not really sure. 

I guess this will not be as easy soldering a few pieces together, but that is how I am imagining it will work. So, if any one can give me any basic information about this or direct me to a resource that can teach me about this kind of thing, I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi WilsonRL and welcome to TSF :wave:

Is *this* of any use to you? It might be a starting-point for you


----------



## WilsonRL (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, I already had that sheet, but don't understand much of it.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Try these links : http://alectronix.blogspot.com/2010/04/tmp275-digital-sensor-thermometer.html


http://www.redcircuits.com//Page11.htm


----------



## WilsonRL (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------

